# Hybridmessen - Wie sind eure Meinungen dazu?



## dunbar (9 August 2022)

In den letzten Jahren hat sich einiges verstärkt in den virtuellen Raum verlagert. Bei uns im Unternehmen finden inzwischen etliche Fortbildungsveranstaltungen nicht mehr vor Ort statt, sondern virtuell. Kundentermine ebenso, wobei wir auch schon Präsentationen hatten, bei denen ein Teil der Teilnehmer im Büro war, andere Teilnehmer waren im Homeoffice. 

Bei Messen habe ich inzwischen auch schon gelegentlich gelesen, dass zunehmend auf hybride Formate gesetzt wird. Also nicht entweder vor Ort oder virtuell, sondern beides. Wie sind eure Meinungen dazu? Ist sowas die Zukunft? Oder wird sich gar alles auf die virtuelle Ebene verlagern?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 August 2022)

Das Messewesen ist sicher im Umbruch und ehemals große Veranstaltungen wie die HMI suchen im Prinzip immer mehr ihre Daseinsberechtigung.

Das Geschäft hat sich ja generell gewwandelt, Vor 10 Jahren oder früher ist man auf Industriemessen gefahren, um was Neues zu sehen. Heute weiß man aus dem Internet, was es alles gibt (genauer: was es mal geben soll) und versucht dann auf der Messe, technische Fragen zu klären, auch anhand der eigenen Projekte.

Hybrid weiß ich nicht, für Aussteller gefühlt doppelter Aufwand – und als Besucher bekommst du nur die Hälte mit, weil Du vor Ort oder online bist. Ich als Ü50 werde mich damit wohl nicht mehr anfreunden. Rein virtuell finde ich in vielen Fällen kein Problem.

Die jüngere Generation kann ich nicht einschätzen. Wenn ich sehe, wie unser Junior Schule, Ehrenamt und Freizeit per zig Whatsapp-Gruppen, Discord, MS Teams und weiteren Plattformen managt – keine Ahnung, wo das hinführen soll. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## ducati (9 August 2022)

Bunte Bilder gibt's im Internet unendlich viele. Ne Messe ist ganz gut um irgendwas mal in echt zu sehn bevor man die Katze im Sack kauft.
Kann mich noch gut an das Gesicht des Siemens Vertreters erinnern, als nen Kollege auf der Messe an ner 1500H mal eine auf Stopp schalten wolle. Es wär noch nicht soweit war dann die Aussage...


----------



## Blockmove (9 August 2022)

Ich stell die großen Messen generell in Frage. Egal ob Real, Virtuell oder Hybrid.
Alsdie SPS noch klein und übersichtlich war, bin ich gerne hin.
Die Anzahl der Aussteller war überschaubar und man konnte kleine Spezialisten "entdecken".
Als Beispiel mal PI, Deltalogic oder ABC IT.
Heute wird man in Nürnberg nur noch durchgeschoben und viele Perlen entgehen einem


----------



## Parpo (11 August 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hybrid weiß ich nicht, für Aussteller gefühlt doppelter Aufwand – und als Besucher bekommst du nur die Hälte mit, weil Du vor Ort oder online bist. Ich als Ü50 werde mich damit wohl nicht mehr anfreunden. Rein virtuell finde ich in vielen Fällen kein Problem.


Der Aussteller hat damit ja wenig zu tun. Bei uns übernimmt unser Messebauer Syma sowohl den Messestand vor Ort als auch die Umsetzung des virtuellen Bereichs. Vielleicht macht es nicht jeder Messebauer und man muss sich zwei unterschiedliche Firmen suchen. Aber vom Prinzip her, hat man nicht viel damit zu tun. Die Umsetzung bleibt ja weiterhin beim Messebauer bzw. der IT-Firma. Wir als Kunden haben nur entscheiden müssen welches Design wir haben wollen und unsere Vorgaben weitergegeben. Dann wurde das alles aufeinander abgestimmt. Jetzt kann man auch online durch den Messestand gehen und sich alles genau ansehen. Von den Messen werden Produktvorstellungen direkt gestreamt und man kann es sich von überall ansehen. Fragen kann man auch virtuell stellen. Zuerst hatten wir nur einen Messestand vor Ort. Seit zwei Jahren ist auch alles virtuell möglich. Denke auch nach Corona wird das so beibehalten werden. Die Frage nach der Nachhaltigkeit bleibt ja bestehen. Wieso muss man um die Welt fliegen nur um eine Messe zu besuchen. Das macht nicht immer Sinn.


ducati schrieb:


> Bunte Bilder gibt's im Internet unendlich viele.


Ja dann macht man aber etwas falsch. Man muss den Menschen schon weit mehr bieten als bunte Bilder und ein paar Videos. Da hast du ganz recht, dazu braucht es keinen virtuellen Messestand. Da muss man schon Konzepte ausarbeiten und sich darauf vorbereiten. Die Erwartungen sind hier schon sehr hoch und man darf nicht nur präsentieren, man muss auch auf die Menschen eingehen. Sonst ist es kein Mehrwert und wird nicht angenommen. Nur mein Präsentationsvideo abspielen reicht nicht. Danach muss ich alle Fragen beantworten wie ich es eben auch vor Ort machen würde.


Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich stell die großen Messen generell in Frage. Egal ob Real, Virtuell oder Hybrid.


Gerade in Deutschland ist es aber auch ein großer Wirtschaftsfaktor. Messen werden ja in Deutschland ziemlich subventioniert. Also ich glaube gerade in Deutschland wird man versuchen solange es nur irgendwie geht an messen festzuhalten. Ich sehe es aber nicht negativ, viele Geschäftsbeziehungen haben bei mir auf Messen stattgefunden. Denke nicht, dass ich das auch irgendwer anders gefunden hätte. Auf Messen kommt man dann eben auch gerne ins Reden und es geht etwas lockerer zu als in den Büros.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 August 2022)

Parpo schrieb:


> Messen werden ja in Deutschland ziemlich subventioniert.


Stimmt, vor allem von den Ausstellern. Vor 10 Jahren waren ich mit meinem damaligen AG das letzte mal auf der Interbrau. 6x4m Stand ohne alles, 3 Tage 48.000 €.


----------



## dunbar (18 August 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Das Geschäft hat sich ja generell gewwandelt, Vor 10 Jahren oder früher ist man auf Industriemessen gefahren, um was Neues zu sehen. Heute weiß man aus dem Internet, was es alles gibt (genauer: was es mal geben soll) und versucht dann auf der Messe, technische Fragen zu klären, auch anhand der eigenen Projekte.


Was die reine Informationsbeschaffung angeht, stimmt das sicher. Da bietet das Internet zig Möglichkeiten, um zu recherchieren und einen Überblick über das aktuelle Angebot zu bekommen. Was aber zum Beispiel das Haus bauen angeht, finde ich als jemand, den das demnächst betreffen wird, schon relativ nützlich mal über eine Messe schlendern zu können und sich konzentriert verschiedene Einblicke verschaffen und auch Fragen stellen zu können. Wobei das größtenteils sicher auch virtuell ginge, falls die Anfahrt zu weit wäre. In die Hand nehmen kann man bei einer virtuellen Messe halt nichts.



Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hybrid weiß ich nicht, für Aussteller gefühlt doppelter Aufwand – und als Besucher bekommst du nur die Hälte mit, weil Du vor Ort oder online bist. Ich als Ü50 werde mich damit wohl nicht mehr anfreunden. Rein virtuell finde ich in vielen Fällen kein Problem.


Für Aussteller ist es wahrscheinlich wirklich ein Mehraufwand, wobei die Zielgruppe ja auch größer werden dürfte, wenn man sowohl vor Ort, als auch virtuell ausstellt. Aber ich glaube, was Hybridmessen angeht, gibt es eh (noch?) kein einheitliches Konzept. Bei manchen dürften, wie auch hier geschrieben wurde, die Stände hybrid sein. Und manche Veranstaltungen sind insofern hybrid, als dass ein Teil vor Ort und zum Beispiel Vorträge live besucht oder gleichzeitig gestreamt werden können. Als Besucher ist es, wie ich es verstanden habe, eher ein entweder-oder. Also man ist entweder vor Ort oder eben virtuell dabei. Beides hat, denke ich, unterschiedliche Vorteile. 



ducati schrieb:


> Ne Messe ist ganz gut um irgendwas mal in echt zu sehn bevor man die Katze im Sack kauft.


Ja, auf jeden Fall. Wobei man das bei einem virtuellen Messebesuch halt unter Umständen anders lösen können müsste?



Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich stell die großen Messen generell in Frage. Egal ob Real, Virtuell oder Hybrid.
> Alsdie SPS noch klein und übersichtlich war, bin ich gerne hin.
> Die Anzahl der Aussteller war überschaubar und man konnte kleine Spezialisten "entdecken".
> Als Beispiel mal PI, Deltalogic oder ABC IT.
> Heute wird man in Nürnberg nur noch durchgeschoben und viele Perlen entgehen einem


Das kommt aber sowohl auf die Messe, als auch auf das Design der Stände an, oder? Etliche machen auch auf mich den Eindruck, dass sie eher zum Durchschleusen einladen. Aber mit dem richtigen Mobiliar sollten sich theoretisch auch Messestände konzipieren lassen, die zum Verweilen einladen. Ich denke mal, dass das mehr mit dem aktuellen Zeitgeist, als mit der Größe der Messe zu tun haben dürfte?



Parpo schrieb:


> Jetzt kann man auch online durch den Messestand gehen und sich alles genau ansehen. Von den Messen werden Produktvorstellungen direkt gestreamt und man kann es sich von überall ansehen. Fragen kann man auch virtuell stellen.


Okay, so kann ich mir das gut vorstellen. Habt ihr dann Mitarbeiter, die sowohl vor Ort, als auch virtuell Gespräche mit Besuchern führen? Oder gibt es für die unterschiedlichen Aufgabengebiete auch unterschiedliche Mitarbeiter?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 August 2022)

Parpo schrieb:


> Der Aussteller hat damit ja wenig zu tun. Bei uns übernimmt unser Messebauer Syma sowohl den Messestand vor Ort als auch die Umsetzung des virtuellen Bereichs. Vielleicht macht es nicht jeder Messebauer und man muss sich zwei unterschiedliche Firmen suchen. Aber vom Prinzip her, hat man nicht viel damit zu tun.


Frage doch mal Euren Marketingleiter, ob der das auch so sieht.  

PS: Wenn Du schon mal an der Planung eines Messestands beteiligt gewesen wärst, hättest Du den Blödsinn das nicht so geschrieben.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 August 2022)

Parpo schrieb:


> ... Messen werden ja in Deutschland ziemlich subventioniert ...


Wir kommst Du darauf?

Klar, Startups und junge Firmen können Zuschüsse beantragen – aber ich meine, dort gibt es auch nicht mehr Subventionen als in anderen Bereichen.

Wichtig ist auch, das viele Messen von Branchenverbänden veranstaltet werden – beispielsweise die IAA vom Verband der Automobilindustrie.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 August 2022)

Vielleicht spielen die in Zeiten von Home Office und virtueller Zusammenarbeit fehlenden sozialen Kontakte auch eine Rolle, dass man endlich wieder "raus" will. Immer mehr Singlehaushalte und Vereinsamung, das ist jedes Event eine willkommene Abwechslung.


----------



## s_kraut (19 August 2022)

Mir kommt es auf, dass im virtuellen Format kaum ein richtiger Dialog zustande kommt. 

Mal eine Frage und eine Antwort, dabei hunderte Zuhörer. Der eine liest Emails, der andere tippt was, der nächste hängt derweil schnell die Wäsche auf. Der Veranstalter kann alles schon schön vorbereiten und runterleiern, ggf. sogar aufzeichnen und später als Konserve irgendwo verlinken. Echtzeit und Faszination geht anders.

Und dann kommt Faktor Mensch&Technik, kriegt einer sein Mikro nicht an, dann ist das Bild verpixelt weil Brotzeit ist und die ganze Firma Surfen anfängt, mal hauts ein raus. Noch einer merkt nicht dass sein Mikro an ist und stört die Veranstaltung mit Verkehrsgeräuschen.

Auf der anderen Seite kann man sich halt mal für ein paar Minuten wo einwählen wenn es grad zeitlich geht, für die Messe muss man ja doch mindestens ein Tag rechnen, plus Spesen, Sprit und diverse Risiken.

Sind halt unterschiedliche Ideen und unterschiedliche Formate - ist wie Äpfel und Birnen vergleichen.
Wer noch nie einen Keks gegessen hat oder einen Kugelschreiber braucht wird die Messe bevorzugen, wer nicht viel Zeit hat und trotzdem mal reinschnuppern will, wird online besser mögen


----------



## da_kine (19 August 2022)

Ich bin da ganz bei @s_kraut 
Ich denke bei einer Messe geht es um mehr als um die reine Informationsbeschaffung. Es sind auch die Gespräche mit den Ausstellern und Mitbesuchern, besonders auf den Abendveranstaltungen wenn man auch mal die private Meinung über ein bestimmtes Produkt / Projekt bekommt.

Auch finde ich es wichtig mal aus seiner "Blase" herauszukommen und zu sehen welche Lösungen andere Anbieter präsentieren.

Ausserdem kann man Kugelschreiber und Flaschenöffner nicht herunterladen


----------



## Parpo (30 August 2022)

dunbar schrieb:


> Okay, so kann ich mir das gut vorstellen. Habt ihr dann Mitarbeiter, die sowohl vor Ort, als auch virtuell Gespräche mit Besuchern führen? Oder gibt es für die unterschiedlichen Aufgabengebiete auch unterschiedliche Mitarbeiter?


Das virtuelle findet auch vor Ort statt, da sitzt keiner bei uns in der Firma und überträgt irgendein Video. Das geht dann schon Hand in Hand wenn man es gut plant bzw. weiß wie man es nutzen kann. Es gibt jetzt schon einen eigenen Mitarbeiter für die Livebesprechungen/Vorträge bzw. Vorstellungen der Produkte. Aber das ist jetzt nur jemand der gut Reden kann, der hat jetzt nicht mehr Wissen als die anderen Mitarbeiter vor Ort.


Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Frage doch mal Euren Marketingleiter, ob der das auch so sieht.
> 
> PS: Wenn Du schon mal an der Planung eines Messestands beteiligt gewesen wärst, hättest Du den Blödsinn das nicht so geschrieben.


Verstehe nicht ganz worauf du hinauswillst. Da geht es ja nur darum, alles bereitzustellen damit ich dann mein Programm abspulen kann. Was mein Programm ist, das sage natürlich schon noch die Firma alleine und nicht der Messebauer. Syma stellt nur alles bereit (meet-hybrid), dass wir dann machen können was wir wollen. Einschränkungen gibt es da keine.


Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Wir kommst Du darauf?


Es kommt ja nicht von umsonst wieso Messen so wichtig in Deutschland sind. Die will man auch weiterhin in Deutschland behalten. Ist ja jetzt kein Geheimnis, dass Messen teilweise massiv subventioniert werden. Da geht es nicht um die Aussteller/Teilnehmer sondern um die Messebranche an sich. Da hängt ja auch sehr viel dran (Hotels, Gastro,...)


s_kraut schrieb:


> Sind halt unterschiedliche Ideen und unterschiedliche Formate - ist wie Äpfel und Birnen vergleichen.
> Wer noch nie einen Keks gegessen hat oder einen Kugelschreiber braucht wird die Messe bevorzugen, wer nicht viel Zeit hat und trotzdem mal reinschnuppern will, wird online besser mögen





da_kine schrieb:


> Ich denke bei einer Messe geht es um mehr als um die reine Informationsbeschaffung. Es sind auch die Gespräche mit den Ausstellern und Mitbesuchern, besonders auf den Abendveranstaltungen wenn man auch mal die private Meinung über ein bestimmtes Produkt / Projekt bekommt.


Da hast du schon recht aber es gibt halt auch Nachteile bei Messen vor Ort. Es ist ziemlich unnötig für reine Verhandlungen irgendwohin auf eine Messe zu fahren. Kostet nicht nur Spesen sondern auch Zeit und ist nicht immer in einer Weltstadt, die man unbedingt mal sehen möchte. Kunden wissen ja im Grunde schon was sie haben wollen (zumindest im B2B Bereich), da schlendert man nicht so über eine Messe und kauft dann irgendwas. Da macht dann ein gut gemachter virtueller Auftritt viel Sinn.


----------



## ducati (31 August 2022)

Parpo schrieb:


> Da hast du schon recht aber es gibt halt auch Nachteile bei Messen vor Ort.


Welche sollen das sein? Ich muss ja nicht hinfahren, wenn ich keine Lust haben.
Ansonsten ists wie immer im Leben, alles hat Vor- und Nachteile...

Warum mach ich eigentlich meine Inbetriebnahmen nicht auch einfach virtuell von der Poolbar aus?
Weil es für sehr viele Dinge eben sehr viele Vorteile hat, direkt vor Ort zu sein.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (31 August 2022)

Parpo schrieb:


> Ist ja jetzt kein Geheimnis, dass Messen teilweise massiv subventioniert werden.


Kannst du dafür einen Beleg liefern?


Parpo schrieb:


> Da hast du schon recht aber es gibt halt auch Nachteile bei Messen vor Ort.


Aber halt auch Vorteile


Parpo schrieb:


> Es ist ziemlich unnötig für reine Verhandlungen irgendwohin auf eine Messe zu fahren.


Es geht auch nicht um reine Verhandlungen. Es geht um direkte Gespräche. Und man trifft viele alte Bekannte und kann sich austauschen. Außerdem kann man sich auf Messeständen auch mal jemand schnappen und sich etwas vorführen lassen und dann auch etwas mehr nachhaken bis man dann herausbekommt was wirklich geht und was nicht geht.

Und es geht auch um Aufrechterhaltung von Kontakten. Es soll ja Leute geben, denen so etwas noch wichtig ist, also der direkte Kontakt und nicht Firmenmails.



Parpo schrieb:


> Kostet nicht nur Spesen sondern auch Zeit und *ist nicht immer in einer Weltstadt, die man unbedingt mal sehen möchte.*


Wenn ich z.B. in Nürnberg oder Hannover auf der Messe bin, sehe ich von der Stadt sowieso nicht viel. Und ja, dass ist natürlich ärgerlich dass die Messen nicht in deiner persönlichen "Lieblings-Weltstadt" stattfinden, die du unbedingt mal sehen wolltest . Warte mal, wie heißt das noch mal. Ach ja => "Urlaub nehmen" und seine private Lieblingsweltstadt anschauen. Wäre vielleicht eine Alternative.


----------



## Siggi83 (31 August 2022)

Man weiß nicht, welche Auswüchse Corona noch einmal hervorbringt. Ich persönlich fand den persönlichen Kontakt auf einer Messe einfach um längen besser als im virtuellen Bereich. Aber sicherlich wird sich in Zunkunft noch einiges in Richtung virtuelle Messe entwickeln. Ich persönlich hoffe jedoch, dass Live-Veranstaltungen nicht gänzlich abgeschafft werden.


----------



## ducati (31 August 2022)

Also ich würd mir ne virtuelle Messe garnicht anschauen. Warum auch. Wenn ich im Internet was recherchiere dann wenn ichs brauche.

Also höchstens an dem Tag Himeoffice machen, das Messevideo anschalten und nebenbei auf der Couch was anderes machen...🙄


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (31 August 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Kannst du dafür einen Beleg liefern?


Das habe ich hier auch schon gefragt: https://www.sps-forum.de/threads/hybridmessen-wie-sind-eure-meinungen-dazu.108687/post-842510

Vielleicht ist @Parpo ein Bot, der nur sendet?


----------



## dunbar (10 Oktober 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Wir kommst Du darauf?
> 
> Klar, Startups und junge Firmen können Zuschüsse beantragen – aber ich meine, dort gibt es auch nicht mehr Subventionen als in anderen Bereichen.


Woran es liegt, weiß ich auch nicht, aber ich habe definitiv auch schon mal irgendwo aufgeschnappt, dass Deutschland aus irgendwelchen Gründen eines der beliebtesten Länder für internationale Messen zu sein scheint. Und der asiatische Raum wohl auch? Mehr Fakten diesbezüglich würden mich aber auch interessieren, meine Infos beruhen tatsächlich nur auf Hörensagen. 



s_kraut schrieb:


> Mir kommt es auf, dass im virtuellen Format kaum ein richtiger Dialog zustande kommt.
> 
> Mal eine Frage und eine Antwort, dabei hunderte Zuhörer. Der eine liest Emails, der andere tippt was, der nächste hängt derweil schnell die Wäsche auf. Der Veranstalter kann alles schon schön vorbereiten und runterleiern, ggf. sogar aufzeichnen und später als Konserve irgendwo verlinken. Echtzeit und Faszination geht anders.


Sicher, virtuell und vor Ort sind zwei gänzlich verschiedene paar Stiefel, auch wenn man dabei womöglich sogar die gleichen Sach-Informationen erhält. Aber wenn mich, sei es privat oder beruflich, ein bestimmtes Thema brennend interessiert, werde ich während eines Dialoges wohl eher keine Wäsche aufhängen. Sowas würde für mich nur bei auf Konserve aufgezeichneten Vorträgen, bei denen man auch Pause drücken und zurückspulen kann, in Frage kommen. Aber irgendwelche Clips auf Youtube hochladen, fände ich persönlich nicht wirklich hybrid.



s_kraut schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite kann man sich halt mal für ein paar Minuten wo einwählen wenn es grad zeitlich geht, für die Messe muss man ja doch mindestens ein Tag rechnen, plus Spesen, Sprit und diverse Risiken.


Mindestens ein Tag, wenn es im europäischen Raum stattfindet. Für Asien, die USA oder was auch immer, müsste man zeitlich sicher noch wesentlich großzügiger planen. Und dass man da auch mal bei hybriden Ständen kurz reinschnuppern kann, finde ich schon einen gewissen Mehrwert.



s_kraut schrieb:


> Sind halt unterschiedliche Ideen und unterschiedliche Formate - ist wie Äpfel und Birnen vergleichen.
> Wer noch nie einen Keks gegessen hat oder einen Kugelschreiber braucht wird die Messe bevorzugen, wer nicht viel Zeit hat und trotzdem mal reinschnuppern will, wird online besser mögen


Ja, denke ich auch, dass man das eher nebeneinander stehen lassen sollte, als es 1:1 miteinander zu vergleichen.



Parpo schrieb:


> Da geht es ja nur darum, alles bereitzustellen damit ich dann mein Programm abspulen kann. Was mein Programm ist, das sage natürlich schon noch die Firma alleine und nicht der Messebauer. Syma stellt nur alles bereit (meet-hybrid), dass wir dann machen können was wir wollen. Einschränkungen gibt es da keine.


Naja, das ist aber ganz ähnlich wie bei konventionellen Messeständen auch, oder nicht? Die bekommt man ja in der Regel auch vom Messebauer. Wie ist das dann eigentlich bei diesen hybriden Ständen? Sind die bei allen Ausstellern, die das in Anspruch nehmen, gleich oder sind die individualisierbar? Und was genau bekommt man als virtueller Besucher von so einem Stand zu sehen? 



Siggi83 schrieb:


> Man weiß nicht, welche Auswüchse Corona noch einmal hervorbringt. Ich persönlich fand den persönlichen Kontakt auf einer Messe einfach um längen besser als im virtuellen Bereich. Aber sicherlich wird sich in Zunkunft noch einiges in Richtung virtuelle Messe entwickeln. Ich persönlich hoffe jedoch, dass Live-Veranstaltungen nicht gänzlich abgeschafft werden.


Ich denke nicht, dass das zu einem entweder-oder führen wird, sondern wahrscheinlich eher zu einem sowohl-als-auch. Das Eine kann das Andere ja nicht ersetzen, sondern im Idealfall halt ergänzen.


----------



## Parpo (19 Oktober 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Welche sollen das sein? Ich muss ja nicht hinfahren, wenn ich keine Lust haben.
> Ansonsten ists wie immer im Leben, alles hat Vor- und Nachteile...
> 
> Warum mach ich eigentlich meine Inbetriebnahmen nicht auch einfach virtuell von der Poolbar aus?
> Weil es für sehr viele Dinge eben sehr viele Vorteile hat, direkt vor Ort zu sein.


Es ist ja immer noch meist Arbeit. Da fragt einem nur selten der Chef ob man Lust hat. Wenn ich jetzt privat auf eine Messe gehen möchte, kann ich mich entscheiden ob ich Lust habe oder nicht. Hab ich Lust, gehe ich hin, hab ich keine, bleib ich zu Hause. Da kann ich im Beruf nicht oft machen.
Ja sicher hat es auch Vorteile - aber eben halt auch Nachteile. Mit virtuellen messen wird halt immer mehr versucht die Nachteile zu minimieren wenn man nicht vor Ort ist. Ist dann letztlich auch eine Frage wie es angenommen wird.


DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Kannst du dafür einen Beleg liefern?





			https://www.ep.mgt.tum.de/fileadmin/w00cgd/ep/publikationen/z19-die-deutsche-messeindustrie-eine-subventionsfalle.pdf
		



			https://www.ifo.de/DocDL/ifosd_2005_3_1.pdf
		



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Es geht auch nicht um reine Verhandlungen. Es geht um direkte Gespräche. Und man trifft viele alte Bekannte und kann sich austauschen. Außerdem kann man sich auf Messeständen auch mal jemand schnappen und sich etwas vorführen lassen und dann auch etwas mehr nachhaken bis man dann herausbekommt was wirklich geht und was nicht geht.


Nicht immer. Je nach brachen und Messe gibts da aber auch Unterschiede. Teilweise nutzt man die messen aber auch weil man sich dann eben in der Mitte trifft und nicht auf andere Kontinente fliegen muss. Denke da hat Corona schon gezeigt, dass es auch anders geht. Vor Ort ist es sicher angenehmer, ob es sein muss, ist halt eine andere Frage. Bin auch nicht dafür es ganz abzuschaffen, aber Veränderungen wird es sicherlich weiterhin geben. Corona hat das alles beschleunigt.


ducati schrieb:


> Also ich würd mir ne virtuelle Messe garnicht anschauen. Warum auch. Wenn ich im Internet was recherchiere dann wenn ichs brauche.


Dann ist das aber ein Aussteller, der nicht weiß wie man einen virtuellen Auftritt plant und durchführt. Es muss ja einen Mehrwert geben. Sonst bin ich bei dir, da reicht dann auch eine Homepage, vielleicht noch ein Blog dazu und ein Kanal bei Youtube.


dunbar schrieb:


> Naja, das ist aber ganz ähnlich wie bei konventionellen Messeständen auch, oder nicht? Die bekommt man ja in der Regel auch vom Messebauer. Wie ist das dann eigentlich bei diesen hybriden Ständen? Sind die bei allen Ausstellern, die das in Anspruch nehmen, gleich oder sind die individualisierbar? Und was genau bekommt man als virtueller Besucher von so einem Stand zu sehen?


Die kannst du an deine Vorstellungen/Ansprüche anpassen. Generell ist im Messebau wohl eher alles anpassbar. Da muss man sich ja auf vieles einstellen. 
Schau dir die Blogartikeln bei Syma an, dort wird der virtuelle Auftritt näher erklärt und auch gezeigt was machbar ist:








						Messestand der Zukunft: Der meet-hybrid Cube - SYMA
					

Der Messestand der Zukunft ist ein innovatives Projekt von SYMA und meet-hybrid, das technologischen Fortschritt und Nachhaltigkeit in einem hybriden Messestand verbindet.




					www.syma.com
				











						Die SYMA BLACKBOX – das neue Virtual Reality Messeerlebnis - SYMA
					

Das neue Virtual Reality Messeerlebnis von SYMA braucht nur drei Projektoren und Rechner, um auf 25m² grenzenlose Einblicke und Aussichten zu präsentieren.




					www.syma.com


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Oktober 2022)

Parpo schrieb:


> https://www.ep.mgt.tum.de/fileadmin/w00cgd/ep/publikationen/z19-die-deutsche-messeindustrie-eine-subventionsfalle.pdf
> https://www.ifo.de/DocDL/ifosd_2005_3_1.pdf


Danke für diese fast 20 Jahre alten Dokumente.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Oktober 2022)

Irgendwie sinnlos dieser Beitrag bzw. er hat eher einen SPAM-Charakter.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Irgendwie sinnlos dieser Beitrag bzw. er hat eher einen SPAM-Charakter.


In jedem der Beiträge steht doch das selbe – ist halt eine Dauerwerbesendung für einen bestimmten Anbieter von Messemarketing.


----------



## dunbar (28 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Danke für diese fast 20 Jahre alten Dokumente.



Naja, es wurde danach gefragt, was die Belege für seine Aussage wären, dass Messen teilweise massiv subventioniert werden. So kann sich dann jeder selbst ein Bild davon machen, was man davon halten mag. Aber das Forum hier ist sicher auch nicht die ideale Anlaufstelle, für Thematiken dieser Art.


----------

